# Error message



## Dominick (Feb 20, 2005)

First of all, I'm running on OS 9.2 Normally when I do a hard restart a message comes up that says disk first aid is taking care of the problems, but this time I got a message, which said the disk first aid couldn't fix it. When I went disk first aid and verified the problem I got this message:

Problem: Keys out of order, 4, 504


Is there anyway to fix it without having to use the software restore and losing all of my files?

PS. I am sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a program like Disk Warrior or Tech Tool? Disk First Aid cannot fix many of the major issues. Running Disk Warrior or Tech Tool probably would fix the problem.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

for saftey sake back up you data... if its hardware all the programs in the world wont fix it...specially if it appears to be going form bad to worse.

Get another drive install your OS and slave the current one...then move your data off the older drive


----------



## Dominick (Feb 20, 2005)

shuuhen said:


> Do you have a program like Disk Warrior or Tech Tool? Disk First Aid cannot fix many of the major issues. Running Disk Warrior or Tech Tool probably would fix the problem.


I ran the Tech Tool test, and it said "System Failed".


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you post the details of the TechTool report?


----------

